# 05-06 hood on 04?



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

instead of buying some expensive ass aftermarket ram air hood with weird ridges and **** i was thinking of just finding and 05 or 06 hood and putting it on my 04... does it just hook right on without any modifications or anything? let me know please

also, i've never gotten an up close look at an 05-06 hood, the inlets are actually functional, correct? they allow air to flow in?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Direct swap bolt on, no mods.

mac


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

^ awesome sweet. and the inlets are functional correct? like air blows through they aren't just solid like the mustang gt factory hoods


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep - the scoops are real. One thing; the scoops have this rubber deal in them that hinder flow. I took mine out. They just snap in & out...FYI...:cheers

Dude - you need a 9mm to go along with your avatar...



cjsuttonx said:


> ^ awesome sweet. and the inlets are functional correct? like air blows through they aren't just solid like the mustang gt factory hoods


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

actuall i have a glock .45 lol

yeah so heres the hood im tryna buy don't outbid me or i'll be pissed 

eBay Motors: 2005-2006 PONTIAC GTO HOOD (item 220237232285 end time May-25-08 08:13:42 PDT)

i gotta see if he has the screens and crap for it or if i need those seperate


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Get a price on the inserts. If you cannot find them anywhere and have to resort to ordering through Pontiac you may find the inserts cost as much as that hood. :willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey PDQ .. when you have the time, do you think we can get a close up of your scoops? and I'd like to know how much "crap" goes through it since the screen isnt there.. or its not a big deal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

okay F that hood, the bids are up so high now that i might as well just buy a banshee hood brand new for 530. gotta love stupid people on ebay


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 - Here are some Pics. Hope this what you were looking for...Rich

Pic. of hood minus insert, Pic. of removed insert & front Pic. of scoop with insert removed. That's my hand behind the scoop...





Aramz06 said:


> Hey PDQ .. when you have the time, do you think we can get a close up of your scoops? and I'd like to know how much "crap" goes through it since the screen isnt there.. or its not a big deal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh thanks a bunch thats exactly what I wanted to see, I though you completely took out any kind of screen that was there, so it was just a a giant empty hole. Does too much crap go into the engine that way? or not a big different.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

My experience has been that the engine bay does not get any dirtier, but I make it a point to stay off all unpaved roads. Also, since it’s a snap type deal you can always pop them back if you change your mind…



Aramz06 said:


> Oh thanks a bunch thats exactly what I wanted to see, I though you completely took out any kind of screen that was there, so it was just a a giant empty hole. Does too much crap go into the engine that way? or not a big different.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome man, thanks a bunch for posted the pics. Taking mine off tonight.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool Dude. 2 minute Mod. Pop & Pop, Done...:cheers



Aramz06 said:


> Awesome man, thanks a bunch for posted the pics. Taking mine off tonight.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i wish i had an 05/06 gto the same as Aramz. damn me


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Completed?



Aramz06 said:


> Awesome man, thanks a bunch for posted the pics. Taking mine off tonight.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea they just snap off, I didnt realise, but they were placed in a way that allowed ZERO air to go through em. Took em off now its all open! I keep them in the back under the spare tire just incase


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

cjsuttonx said:


> instead of buying some expensive ass aftermarket ram air hood with weird ridges and **** i was thinking of just finding and 05 or 06 hood and putting it on my 04...





cjsuttonx said:


> okay F that hood, the bids are up so high now that i might as well just buy a banshee hood brand new for 530. gotta love stupid people on ebay


Here is an alternative source...

Late Model Pontiac GTO Auto Parts

or check the for sale boards on this site, ls1gto, ls1tech... yada, yada, yada.. there are other after market hoods out there as well. Embrace Google search... Good Luck!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

cjsuttonx said:


> i wish i had an 05/06 gto the same as Aramz. damn me


Oh come on, yours is gorgeous! if its the speed your after, use up the same about of money you saved by buying an 04 instead of an 06 on mods! unless its just the color your after :seeya:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's one for almost twice the price of that striped down ebay hood...

LS1GTO.com Forums - Hood for sale`


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Your Goat ROCKS, 04's are bad as* machines Bro...:cheerscheers



cjsuttonx said:


> i wish i had an 05/06 gto the same as Aramz. damn me


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys what about the back bumper or is there another option for getting the exaust to come out each side on the 04


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont know where the past owner got my bumper but I like this one on my 04. Its kinda of a crappy pic for the rear bumper but its somethin.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

PYFC.com has the inserts for the passenger side exhaust that you can cut in to your 04 bumper. Thats one place where he could've gotten them from


----------

